# Florida Breeder Info Please?



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe a frined of mine has a Golden from Magik Goldens. I will try to get in touch with her and see if it is the same. If so, excellent choice!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I was correct, a dear friend of mine has a Magik Golden and she is beautiful and perfect! I've heard nothing but great things about this breeder!

I look forward to hearing more of your future puppy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I looked at Fallchase and like their dogs. Plus all their clearances are listed right on the site. Good luck in your search for a great dog.


----------



## GoldenLuvr (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow Guess I am registered here. I dont think I have posted much, but must have signed up at some point.

Anyway, just wanted to sorta chime in re MJs post on Magik Goldens. They are located a northern suburban area of Orlando, Sorrento. I have known Magik for about 4 years, since I got my wonderful and magical little girl Autumn from Ann , Magik Goldens.

Since then I have gotten to know Ann Rowe and her amazing dogs. I also currently am the webmaster for her website.

I do know, she has puppies due any day now, with Gabby, one of her females, and Sky, a Fallchase stud. Should be awesome pups.

I fell in love with Magik Goldens when I was looking for a second Golden, and met someone at my local neighborhood dog park with a stunning Golden Boy. I asked where he was from and it was Magik. I contacted Ann, and luck as it was, she had puppies, and irony as it were, they were studded by the same dog, as my friend's dog in the park.

Here is a pic of my very special baby girl Autumn who is 4

The boy on the left is Flynn, my Autumns half sib.











and here are Flynn, then Denali, my 5 year old boy, and Autumn










I know if you wind up with a Magik Golden you will NOT be dissapointed. She is a wonderful breeder, and breeds exceptional Goldens. And she is a really super nice person.

Hope you dont mind me just jumping in here, but I had to just let you know my feelings about Magik Goldens


Diane


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You're Golden's are beautiful.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Your boy Flinn is very pretty as is the little girl. You should share photos more often.


----------



## GoldenLuvr (Dec 28, 2007)

Well thank you, but while I LOVE Flynn, I cant take credit for him, He belongs to my friend Jane. 

It was Flynn I met and fell in love with, to learn about Magik Goldens, where I got my little girl. It just turned out that gorgeous Flynn had the same dad, as my puppy girl Autumn.

Now Flynn and Autumn are best friends/sibs, its like they KnoW they are related.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well it sounds like you cant go wrong with either breeder. Since Diane (goldenluvr) said Magik has a dog due any day with a Fallchase stud. You would get the best of both breeders. 
Diane your dogs are gorgeous. We need more pictures of them.


----------



## Expecting father (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the information! I have been hearing this consistently outside the forum too We met Ann a month or so ago and visited her place which is fabulous! We are on the list for Gabby's litter, and are hoping there will be enough males to go around!

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## GoldenLuvr (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I hope you get a Gabby puppy. Ann is just a treasure to know and work with, and as you say, you have been to her place and it is just a dream haven overall. She raises amazing puppies and all her dogs are cared from in just the most above the curve way. She also does incredible work with her star dogs, in field events. 

Stetson, who is Gabbys dad, is just maybe the most brilliant and incredible field trained dog I have ever seen. I have seen her work with him, with hidden bumpers and it just nothing short of Mindblowing!

IF you are on the list, keep an eye on her website, I should be up there when the pups are born to do a photo shoot, and also do some videos that will post on youtube.

Good Luck , getting at truly Magical, Magik Golden!


Diane

PS:Where in FL are you?


----------



## Expecting father (Nov 25, 2008)

I missed the fact you are the webmaster for her site. What a great contact! I agree with you on all your comments about Ann. As I mentioned, our visit up there was so much fun and we were truely impressed. We really do want a Majik puppy. Stetson is truely an amazing dog and my favorite is Jack who is one of his sons. I absolutely love his head so we are hopeful that Gabby who is one of his daughters and Sky will produce an amazing litter!

Talking to many breeders over the months has certainly been "interesting" and Ann is by far the most down to earth one so far. She tells it like it is without ever saying a bad thing about anyone and it is easy to trust her and feel comfortable about her dogs. She truely loves the breed.

We also talked to Barbara from Fallchase in case there isn't a male from Ann's litter and she has the oops litter from Cartier. Since it is an oops litter, she is waiting for DNA results to see which puppies go with Sky and which go with Miles who is also a very pretty dog.

We are from Delray Beach and watch the site for the good news!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I must add my 2 cents here for what it's worth.....I've been blessed enough to meet both Autumn and Flynn and wow, they are some awesome dogs. They both have the BEST dispositions you could ever hope for, and I've seen them with people and other dogs, of various breeds. I agree with Diane, you could not go wrong with a Majik golden! 
Best wishes!!
~Angie


----------



## Expecting father (Nov 25, 2008)

*GREAT NEWS From Magik!!*

We got an email from Ann this morning at 4:00 am and Gabby had 8 boys and 4 girls!

So we are getting a Magik boy!

Thanks for all your help and advice!

Diane, we look forward to seeing the updates soon on the website!

My wife has already started planning a trip up there to see the puppies!


----------



## GoldenLuvr (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW! thats a HUGE litter!! And you know before I DID! HAHA Im sure I will hear from her today..

Congrats , you will NOT be dissapointed!! In fact, you will want another..

Have you picked a name yet? Do you know what the litter theme is?

Maybe I will get up there this week for 1st pics shoot!

What is your first name btw? 

I am Diane!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congraultatipns! Goldenluvr, please post pics or at least links to the website when you visit.

Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## Expecting father (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been told I am somewhat persistant and I will bet Ann can not wait until we get our puppy so we will be busy with training and stop emailing her all the time!

I actually sent her an email yesterday to ask about her recommendations for the best time to neuter and if there was anything specific in her agreement regarding that time and the reply was that the puppies were here!

She really didn't mention the litter theme but we have picked the name and will call him Milo. We hope that it goes together!

Ann told us that we could come and visit after the puppies are a week old so hopefully we can take a ride up next Sunday.

Our names are David & Carrie and we have 2 kids are Dylan (8) and Lily (2). They are so excited!

My wife says I should ditch the "Expecting Father" handle and go with "Milo's Dad"!

I have to say that I am so relieved to finally have a puppy but in a way will miss all the research and talking with the breeders.

Now we focus on training!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats! Those are some really nice dogs!


----------



## GoldenLuvr (Dec 28, 2007)

OH so sorry, was not sure if it was ok to post websites here

the website David will be getting his wonderful Magik Golden from is


http://magikgoldens.com

I should be up there this week, hopefully to start getting pics and video for the site


----------



## GoldenLuvr (Dec 28, 2007)

Well Congrats to you David, and your whole growing family!

Have you ever had a Golden before?

They are pretty much puppies for ummm like 5 years?? hahaha

But its all great!!


----------



## Expecting father (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, we had a golden for almost 14 years, Dakota. We lost him to bone cancer last June. He was a puppy fo 13 years! We would never consider any other breed!

By the way, do you think you will expand the site to include pedigrees like the k9data ones? I found them very interesting when searching the breeding lines and certifications.

Thanks for your good wishes!


----------



## GoldenLuvr (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I would, expand the site, but K9 data is a total volunteer thing, and generally Ann never seems to have the time to get all the "data" entered

You can see MY dogs there tho.. 

Magik's Stormy Autumn
Tropical's Denali Dreams

I LOVE k9data!


----------



## Starquest Goldens (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello,
My input on Majak and Fall Chase I don't now much about Majak but have heard great thing, and Fallchase you couldn't ask for a better lady to work with, does everything right in the breeding program. You can't go wrong with either breeder..
Good luck, I hope you get one from Fallchase.. the pups are stunning... I know because I do her website and get the updates every week.. and a wonderful person to work with...


----------



## Richard Tosti (Sep 3, 2021)

Expecting father said:


> After visiting several breeders and attending several events, we have settled on Magik Goldens in Ocala and Fallchase in Sanford. We are on lists for both and are waiting to see if there is a male available.
> 
> Does anybody have any feedback or information on either?
> 
> Thanks!


----------

